# 1st Post



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome! There are lots of Texas folks on board, if memory serves me right, several in your area. Is there a local club you can join?


----------



## poletop7 (Dec 23, 2014)

Yes, closest one is in Corpus Christi area.


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## LKBruns (Jul 12, 2014)

Welcome ... From Yoakum, Texas


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

Welcome. G


----------



## Beeonefarms (Nov 22, 2013)

Howdy welcome from just a way north of you .... Way north of you .. keep going going .. not that far thats Canada.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome! although I believe you will find many nearby. you can learn an awful lot right here.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome 7!


----------

